# [Partage] partage windows/linux

## Arkal

Bonjour, je cherche comment faire pour partager mes fichiers avec ma soeur qui a son ordi, en windows... je suis connecté à internet par cable et j'ai un routeur qui partage...

Je veux savoir quels logiciels peut me permettre de le faire pour que je puisse lire/ecrire sur sa partition et qu'elle puisse faire de meme sur mon poste...

Merci

----------

## mentok

Pardonner moi, le francais n'est pas mon premier langue.

Si je te comprends, tu as un ordinateur avec Linux et votre soeur a un ordinateur avec Windows. Pour partager des fichiers, tu peut utiliser Samba. Samba utilise la meme protocol que Windows. Cherche pour documentation par ce que c'est un peu difficile de s'installer pour la premier fois.

----------

## geforce

De plus je te conseille de l'emerger sans Cups s'il n'est pas installe sur ta machine (sinon il va faire des erreurs en partant)

mentok: C'est l'intention qui compte !   :Cool: 

----------

## gulivert

Tu as un tuto à cette adresse, 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/quick-samba-howto.xml

----------

## zdra

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Tu as un tuto à cette adresse, 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/quick-samba-howto.xml

 

+10

il a résolu tout mes problemes de cpus+samba ce tuto, vraiment parfait, suffi de suivre à la lettre ce qu'il dit  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Arkal

Merci beaucoup, c'est vraiment agréable de voir qu'il y a certaine personne qui apprenne les francais comme seconde ou troisieme langue  :Smile: 

Sinon, samba je connais un peu, mais est-ce que ce n'est pas un espece de server qui permet à des PC sous windows de pouvoir stocker des données sur une machine qui tourne sous linux ?

Moi je veux pouvoir etre capable d'avoir acces à ses dossiers partager...

Je vais quand meme regarder le tuto  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

samba est un systeme qui permet de faire croire à windows qu'un unix est un windowsNT au niveau du réseau (si jme trompes pas). Et à ce que je sache toutes les fonctionnalitées sont implémentées: acceder aux fichier partagé de windows depuis linux, acceder aux fichier partagé de linux depuis windows, acces à une imprimante windwos depuis linux, et acces à une imprimante linux depuis windows.

Suis le tuto, c'est exactement ce que tu cherches  :Wink: 

----------

## Arkal

d'accord  :Smile: 

MErci!

----------

## Arkal

J'ai un petit probleme   :Sad: 

Quand je tape :

smbclient -L localhost

Password: 

je ne sais pas le mot de passe, je le prend ou ce mot de passe la?

----------

## zdra

tu ne mets rien, appuis simplement sur enter  :Wink: 

----------

## Arkal

session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE

----------

## Darkael

 *Arkal wrote:*   

> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE

 

il faut que tu mettes "guest ok = yes" ou un truc comme ça dans ta conf samba.

----------

## Arkal

c'est deja fait :S

 *Quote:*   

> [global]
> 
> #Domaine
> 
> workgroup = homenet
> ...

 

Juste pour préciser ce que j'ai fait :

USE="oav readline pam -cups -python -ldap -kerberos -xml -acl -mysql" emerge samba

donc j'ai la derniere version je crois (3.0. :Cool: 

Je ne veux pas configurer d'imprimante...

J'ai configuré mon fichier /etc/samba/smb.conf et  /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf 

j'ai fait ca : 

nano -w /etc/nsswitch.conf

(Éditez la ligne « hosts: »)

hosts: files dns wins

donc vous avez l'integralité de mon smb.conf plus haut et voici mon /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf 

 *Quote:*   

> [samba-vscan]
> 
> max file size = 0
> 
> verbose file logging = no
> ...

 

ensuite j'ai fait 

rc-update add clamd default

/etc/init.d/clamd start

mkdir /home/public

chmod 775 /home/public

testparm

rc-update add samba default

/etc/init.d/samba start

smbclient -L localhost

j'ai vu que ca ne fonctionnait pas, donc j'ai fait 

smbpasswd -a root

que j'avais negligé de faire plus tot...

j'ai restarté le service ensuite....

c'est tout ce que j'ai fait :S

----------

## TTK

 *Arkal wrote:*   

> J'ai un petit probleme  
> 
> Quand je tape :
> 
> smbclient -L localhost
> ...

 

Salut

Quand tu tapes ca, tu es connecté en root ?

Je te recommande d'ajouter un user normal a samba (smbpasswd -a toto). Il faut que toto soit connu de linux (/etc/passwd). Ensuite tu fais un smbpasswd -e toto (des fois l'utilisateur créé est inhibé par défaut..).

Alors seulement tu smbclient -L localhost.

Sinon samba te permet d'acceder a tes fichiers linux depuis windows. Le sens inverse se fait grâce au support smbfs dans le noyau, indépendant du serveur samba.

Tshaw

----------

## zdra

Moi je mets root en guest puis c'est tout, on se fait pas chier quoi....

----------

## Arkal

TTK, ca fait le meme proble :S

je ne veux pas mettre root comme guest...

j'ai ce message d'erreur dans un log file

 *Quote:*   

> [2005/01/02 09:42:02, 1] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(822)
> 
>   User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!

 

----------

## Arkal

si je met root, ca passe :S

comme je met 

guest account = samba

est-ce que je dois creer ce compte à quelque part?

je pense que c'est ca mon probleme...

edit: 

petite question aussi...

si j'ai ajouté un utilisateur comme ca :

smbpasswd -a toto

smbpasswd -e toto

comment je fais pour l'enlever? en faisant smbpasswd --help je n'ai rien vu :S

----------

## gulivert

Perso j'ai utilisé le tuto que je te filé pour configurer samba et j'ai créé un user smbguset comme ceci

 *Quote:*   

> # groupadd smbusers
> 
> # useradd -g smbusers -s /bin/false administrateur
> 
> # groupadd smbguests
> ...

 

(astuce trustonme.net)

dans smb.conf j'ai 

```
guest account = smbguest

guest ok = yes
```

edit : et j'ai fait aussi un 

smbpasswd -a mon_user qui donne l'accès à mon user avec un mot de passe différent pour samba  :Wink: 

----------

## Arkal

ben... en fait la t'as creer 2 users non?

c'est que j'aimerais comprendre ce que je fais au lieu de le faire a l'aveuglette et rien apprendre :S

bon, j'ai vu que tu as creer un user administrateur, donc moi j'utilise root...

j'ai creer mon user samba qui fait parti du group smbguests

groupadd smbguests

useradd -g smbguests -s /bin/false samba

si je comprend bien, -s /bin/false c'est pour le shell, mais comme il est pour samba, on lui met pas de shell c'est ca?

et pour enlever un user que j'ai ajouter pour samba, je fais comment?

----------

## Arkal

//ouch!

je peux maintenant mount les partage qui sont sur le PC windoze

je peux lire, mais pas écrire... :S

a partir du PC windoze: 

Je peux lister les fichier de mon dossier /home/public

Je peux creer un fichier vide (.txt)

si j'ouvre ce fichier et que je sauvegarde avec n'importe quoi, je n'arrive plus a l'ouvrir, access denied

Si je creer un fichier a partir de linux en SU, je n'arrive pas a le lire a partir de windoze (access denied)

je ne peux pas ecire dans le repertoire /home/public si je ne fais pas SU et je me suis mis dans le groupe smbguests 

edit: je peux tout effacer les fichiers a partir du poste en win

je n'arrive pas a comprendre là... je suis perdu :S

----------

## TTK

 *Arkal wrote:*   

> si je met root, ca passe :S
> 
> comme je met 
> 
> guest account = samba
> ...

 

Oui, comme je te disais ce compte doit etre connu sous linux aussi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> petite question aussi...
> 
> si j'ai ajouté un utilisateur comme ca :
> ...

 

Avec smbpasswd -x toto

----------

## TTK

 *Arkal wrote:*   

> //ouch!
> 
> je peux maintenant mount les partage qui sont sur le PC windoze
> 
> je peux lire, mais pas écrire... :S
> ...

 

Avec quelles options tu mountes ? N'oublie pas le rw. Sinon regarde du cote de windows si tes partages ne sont pas protégés ... je sais meme pas si c'est possible ??

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a partir du PC windoze: 
> 
> <snip>
> ...

 

Que donne ls -ld /home/public ?

Sinon, moi en "security" je mets toujours user, mais je sais pas pourquoi  :Wink: 

Enfin, tu demandes aussi comment enlever un user crée pour samba. Tu veux bien dire supprimer son compte linux ? Dans ce cas userdel est ton ami.

Tshaw[/quote]

----------

## Enlight

A tout hasard, est-ce que l'ordi sur lequel il y a XP à le compte invité activé?

----------

## Arkal

c'est quoi le compte invité ? 

Mes problemes sont seulement du coté de XP maintenant...

lorsque que je créer un fichier vide ca passe..

si je l'ouvre pour le modifier, apres je ne peux plus l'ouvrir, access denied

mais je peux effacer les fichiers...

ls -ld /home/public

 *Quote:*   

> drwxrwxr-x  2 root smbguests 4096 Jan  3 10:40 /home/public

 

Pour mounter j'utilise :

 *Quote:*   

> mount -t smbfs //ip_de_la_machine/partage /mnt/public

 

----------

## TTK

 *Arkal wrote:*   

> Mes problemes sont seulement du coté de XP maintenant...
> 
> 

 

Donc rien d'anormal  :Wink: 

 *Arkal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lorsque que je créer un fichier vide ca passe..
> 
> si je l'ouvre pour le modifier, apres je ne peux plus l'ouvrir, access denied
> ...

 

Hum. Les droits sur le rep ont l'air ok. Que donne un ls -l sur un fichier que tu as crée depuis windoze ? As-tu essayé de modifier le niveau de sécurité ? (User au lieu de share)

----------

## Arkal

-rwxrw-rw-  1 samba smbguests    6 Jan  3 13:51 New Text Document.txt

-rwxrw-rw-  1 samba smbguests    0 Jan  3 13:50 test.txt

le fichier test.txt est vide, j'Arrive à l'ouvrir à partir de windoze...

le fichier new text document.txt j'ai sauvegarder tu texte dedans et je n'arrive plus a l'ouvrir, access denied......

Mais j'arrive à ouvrir les deux fichiers à partir de ma station linux

edit: je viens d'essayer avec security = user et j'ai creer un user qui fait parti du groupe smbguest, j'ai ajouter ce user à samba 

smbpasswd -a user_que_j'ai_créé

et ca dit qu'il n'a pas les permissions pour entrer....

edit2 : 

log.0.0.0.0

 *Quote:*   

> cat log.0.0.0.0
> 
> [2005/01/03 14:36:10, 0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1000)
> 
>   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected
> ...

 

----------

## TTK

Attends, c'est du délire ton truc.

Reprenons calmement. Essaie un smb.conf de base:

```

[global]

  workgroup = homenet

  netbios name = yopla

  server string = Samba Server %v

  log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

  max log size = 50

  security = user

  socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

[tmp]

   comment = Blabla

   path = /tmp

   read only = no

   public = yes

```

Logiquement tu dois pouvoir te connecter et faire ce que tu veux dans ton /tmp depuis windoze. Ca marche ?

----------

## Arkal

Bon... je pense que je vais réécrire mes fichiers de config de samba et de clamav et je verrai par la suite... je vais essayer de les faire le plus de base possible, mais il me semble qu'ils sont deja basique :S

----------

## Arkal

Bon... le probleme, c'est l'antivirus.

Sans lui tout fonctionne bien...

Donc voici mon fichier de config de samba

/etc/samba/smb.conf

 *Quote:*   

> [global]
> 
> log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
> 
> max log size = 50
> ...

 

Et mon fichier de config de l'antivirus...

/etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

 *Quote:*   

> [samba-vscan]
> 
> max file size = 0
> 
> verbose file logging = no
> ...

 

Est-ce que vous pouvez me dire si y'a quelque(s) chose(s) qui ne va pas? :S

Petites questions :S   :Embarassed: 

Quand j'écris dans ce repertoire à partir de ma machine(linux), je dois avoir les droits d'admin (su), mais sur le poste en windoze, je ne peux pas lire ces fichiers parce que le owner et le groupe ne sont pas samba(owner) et smbguests(group). Comment dois-je m'y prendre pour pouvoir y écrir sans que l'utilisateur en windoze perde le droit d'acces aux fichiers?

et comment je fais pour ajouter ou soustraire un utilisateur d'un groupe en mode commande? et comment savoir dans quel(s) groupe(s) est un utilisateur et meme comment avoir une liste des utilisateurs?

----------

## TTK

 *Arkal wrote:*   

> Bon... le probleme, c'est l'antivirus.
> 
> Sans lui tout fonctionne bien...
> 
> 

 

Le rascal .. J'y connais rien en antivirus, désolé.

 *Arkal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Petites questions :S  
> 
> Quand j'écris dans ce repertoire à partir de ma machine(linux), je dois avoir les droits d'admin (su), mais sur le poste en windoze, je ne peux pas lire ces fichiers parce que le owner et le groupe ne sont pas samba(owner) et smbguests(group). Comment dois-je m'y prendre pour pouvoir y écrir sans que l'utilisateur en windoze perde le droit d'acces aux fichiers?
> ...

 

Dans ton rep /home/public, seuls les utilisateurs du groupe smbguests, et l'utilisateur root peuvent écrire. Les fichiers créés par root sont généralement protégés en lecture. Donc tu dois créer les fichiers dans public avec un utilisateur du groupe smbguests. Modifie ton user favori avec:

```

usermod -G smbguests ton_user

```

Ca devrait rouler, sauf si tu as un umask trop strict. Essaie déjà ça.

 *Arkal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et comment je fais pour ajouter ou soustraire un utilisateur d'un groupe en mode commande? et comment savoir dans quel(s) groupe(s) est un utilisateur et meme comment avoir une liste des utilisateurs?
> 
> 

 

man usermod pour les modifs.

Liste des utilisateurs: cat /etc/passwd

Liste des groupes: cat /etc/group

Groupes d'un utilisateur: id utilisateur, ou grep utilisateur /etc/group

Plutot que usermod, tu iras vite taper dans /etc/group a la main !

Tshaw

----------

## Arkal

bon.. ca semble tout fonctionner, sauf l'antivirus...

mais y'a un hic!

lorsque je créer un fichier a partir de linux, il appartient au groupe users...

je voudrais qu'il appartienne au groupe smbguests...

----------

## TTK

 *Arkal wrote:*   

> bon.. ca semble tout fonctionner, sauf l'antivirus...
> 
> mais y'a un hic!
> 
> lorsque je créer un fichier a partir de linux, il appartient au groupe users...
> ...

 

C'est normal.

Chaque user appartient à un groupe "initial" (par défaut "users" sous gentoo) et à d'autres secondaires. Le groupe initial est attribué par défaut aux fichiers crées par l'utilisateur. Tu peux changer avec chgrp. C'est un peu chiant à faire à chaque fois.

Tu peux utiliser un utilisateur spécifique de groupe initial smbguest pour creer tes fichiers, au lieu de ton compte habituel.

Il suffit de modifier le compte initial de ce user avec:

```

usermod -g smbguests ce_user

```

Vala, aplus

----------

## Dwin

J'ai trouvé ce post alors plutôt qu'en refaire un je poste juste après...

Donc voilà 3 jours que j'essaie de configurer Samba et là j'arrive à bout. J'ai suivi plein de tutoriaux un peu partout sur le net et impossible de faire marcher ce truc...

Enfin si... il a fonctionné un soir mais depuis j'ai rebooté ma machine Windows et mnt plus possible de le faire fonctionner. Un peu de peine à comprendre.

Or, actuellement, je peux ping mon serveur, je peux ping son IP, je peux ping l'extérieur, mon workgroup est pareil sur mon serveur que sur ma machine Windaube.

MAIS quand j'essaie d'explorer mon réseau sous Windows il me dit "Le chemin réseau n'a pas été trouvé.". Impossible de faire quoi que ce soit. J'ai lu qu'on pouvait taper l'URL dans l'explorateur et que des fois ça fonctionnait malgré tout mais pas chez moi visiblement.

Bref, HELP, là j'en ai marre...

----------

## Polo

tu es sur d'avoir le meme workgroup?

----------

## Dwin

(oui)

Mais laisse tomber, je viens de rebooter mon Windows et ça fonctionne de nouveau...

* se tire une balle *

Ca me semble bien instable tout ça...   :Confused: 

----------

## Polo

ca s'appelle windows... et xp est *censé* etre "plus fiable et plus sûr"....

laissez moi rire

----------

## Dwin

En fait visiblement, chaque fois que je modifie ma configuration Samba je dois rebooter mon Windows pour qu'il la prenne en compte...

----------

## limacette

Ben normal (en fait je sais pas si c est normal...   :Laughing:  ) windows a presque chaque modif ou install de programme tu dois tout rebooter...

----------

## Dwin

Vouai, sûrement à cause de ce système de Favoris Réseau à 2 balles...

----------

## TTK

Salut

En fait c'est une question de qui est maitre ou pas, et de liste de partages ... Pour qu'une modif soit prise en compte de suite, il faudrait encore plus de broadcast, et ce protocole en abuse déjà !

Enfin y'a des solution. Regarde du cote des options preferred maser et os level, et sous win aussi y'a des trucs à changer mais je sais plus ou.

Un forum spécifique samba t'aidera plus !

----------

